
Normal Mapping with Javascript and Canvas Tag - bdfh42
http://29a.ch/2010/3/24/normal-mapping-with-javascript-and-canvas-tag
======
bdfh42
OK - It has a boring title but you have to admit to the "Friday" entertainment
value...

